# nor'easter 2010 for NY, MA, NH, VT, RI, and CT



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

what do NY, MA, NH, VT, RI, and CT people think about the up coming nor'easter/ blizzard predicted for sunday the 12/26/2010 into mondy the 12/27/2010. are they going to predict it right?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I forgot...Maine is part of Canada.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Roflmao*



RepoMan207;1169325 said:


> I forgot...Maine is part of Canada.


ALL rain here


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I can already imagine the phone calls .......I REALLY hope people realize that this is a big deal and aren't planning on going anywhere unless they REALLY have to. More than a foot of snow isn't a joke, let alone 2ft and being the first real snow of the year here, i'll be the wrecker companies make more than the plow guys this time around. Its going to be a complete mess. I love plowing and running my company but its dealing with the stupid people, even if its only a small percentage of my client base, that make me not look forward to storms like this!

And that's why its 1am and i'm on the computer finalizing my route sheet even though my phone is going to be ringing off the hook tomorrow. 

The good that i do see out of this storm though, its going to separate the men from the boys REAL quick. I'm hoping that some of the commercials that I didn't get because they went with the cheaper guy get an enlightening experience with this storm!


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

1st snow of the year, baby! I can't wait and I'm ready to rock. Let it snow!


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

RepoMan207;1169325 said:


> I forgot...Maine is part of Canada.


sorry i forgot about you guys up there in Maine. how much snow are the saying you are going to get up there? they are saying 10-15 inches here in eastern new york by I90.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

I know I'm in the 15-20" area in norfolk county. I'll be pushing the smaller piles from earlier this week so I have room in case it sticks around for a while


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like we need to broom the sidewalks in western NY, then melt down later in the week!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like a mixed bag, SAMJR. It's snowing here in Chester now. Here is the latest for Hfx County:

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

Warnings
Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
10:48 AM AST Sunday 26 December 2010
Freezing drizzle warning for
Halifax Metro and Halifax County West continued

Freezing drizzle will end this morning as temperatures warm up.

This is a warning that an extended period of freezing drizzle is expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

The light freezing drizzle over central and western areas of the province will end by this afternoon as temperatures warm up.

A low pressure centre just off the Carolinas will continue to intensify as it approaches the region today. On Monday the low will move over Nova Scotia. Snow ahead of the system will develop tonight and then change to rain along the Atlantic coast. The snow will persist inland and over higher terrain. On Monday the snow will change to rain throughout and then change back to snow over the west and northern regions. Total snow accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected while up to 40 millimetres of rain is likely. Strong easterly winds will develop tonight and will gust to 110 km/h in the lee of the Cape Breton Highlands Monday morning. Winds will shift to the west Monday evening.

The strong winds associated with the storm will give rough and pounding surf to most coastlines of the Maritimes on Monday. They will also generate storm surge which will combine with large tides to give higher than normal water levels. This may require storm surge warnings for Western Prince Edward Island and the north shore of Nova Scotia west of Antigonish. Along the Northumberland strait it will peak in the late afternoon. On the north shore of Prince Edward Island it will peak in the evening. For the Atlantic coast of Nova Scotia water levels will be highest beginning near noon into the afternoon.

Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
10:48 AM AST Sunday 26 December 2010
Rainfall warning for
Halifax Metro and Halifax County West continued

Up to 40 millimetres of rain expected.

This is a warning that significant rainfall is expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

The light freezing drizzle over central and western areas of the province will end by this afternoon as temperatures warm up.

A low pressure centre just off the Carolinas will continue to intensify as it approaches the region today. On Monday the low will move over Nova Scotia. Snow ahead of the system will develop tonight and then change to rain along the Atlantic coast. The snow will persist inland and over higher terrain. On Monday the snow will change to rain throughout and then change back to snow over the west and northern regions. Total snow accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected while up to 40 millimetres of rain is likely. Strong easterly winds will develop tonight and will gust to 110 km/h in the lee of the Cape Breton Highlands Monday morning. Winds will shift to the west Monday evening.

The strong winds associated with the storm will give rough and pounding surf to most coastlines of the Maritimes on Monday. They will also generate storm surge which will combine with large tides to give higher than normal water levels. This may require storm surge warnings for Western Prince Edward Island and the north shore of Nova Scotia west of Antigonish. Along the Northumberland strait it will peak in the late afternoon. On the north shore of Prince Edward Island it will peak in the evening. For the Atlantic coast of Nova Scotia water levels will be highest beginning near noon into the afternoon.

Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
10:48 AM AST Sunday 26 December 2010
Snowfall warning for
Halifax Metro and Halifax County West continued

Up to 20 centimetres of snow expected.

This is a warning that significant snowfall is expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

The light freezing drizzle over central and western areas of the province will end by this afternoon as temperatures warm up.

A low pressure centre just off the Carolinas will continue to intensify as it approaches the region today. On Monday the low will move over Nova Scotia. Snow ahead of the system will develop tonight and then change to rain along the Atlantic coast. The snow will persist inland and over higher terrain. On Monday the snow will change to rain throughout and then change back to snow over the west and northern regions. Total snow accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected while up to 40 millimetres of rain is likely. Strong easterly winds will develop tonight and will gust to 110 km/h in the lee of the Cape Breton Highlands Monday morning. Winds will shift to the west Monday evening.

The strong winds associated with the storm will give rough and pounding surf to most coastlines of the Maritimes on Monday. They will also generate storm surge which will combine with large tides to give higher than normal water levels. This may require storm surge warnings for Western Prince Edward Island and the north shore of Nova Scotia west of Antigonish. Along the Northumberland strait it will peak in the late afternoon. On the north shore of Prince Edward Island it will peak in the evening. For the Atlantic coast of Nova Scotia water levels will be highest beginning near noon into the afternoon.



samjr;1169330 said:


> ALL rain here


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

this side of ns is calling for 15 cm tonight, then 20-30mm of rain, then 10 cm of snow on monday... could be a real mess..... guess we'll all know by tuesday

good luck guys, and stay safe out there


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

good luck everybody!!!! stay safe and may your equipment hold up well for you!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,as I type this we are in like blizzard type conditions here in the Hudson Valley,NY,about 3'' on the ground,snow's coming down fairly fast,small flakes,you can just tell this is going to be a pretty good one.I'll probably go out about 11 or so tonight for the first round as it's not supposed to stop until late in the day Monday.Every report is different but if you average it,I think we'll get 10-12''.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Are they going to predict it right.... this guy is a comedian! When have they gotten it right ever. 

2"-3" on the ground, snow drifts 8"+, right now. Rain/Sleet mix. FTW!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

i will be heading out 4" and wet


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

all ready got 4" inches here in columbia county, ny. expected to get 16-20 inches by the time it is done.


----------



## smash363636 (Nov 11, 2010)

12 inches so far and counting


----------



## finishline (Oct 21, 2008)

Close to 24" on the ground here in Staten Island NYC, with drifts over 36". The trucks are getting stuck everywhere. This is the worst storm I've worked in. Be safe everybody.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Best of luck to all of you guys on the East coast...just remember it's a marathon, not a sprint!!

Think Safety.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Good luck Drive Safe and Get some Rest when you can looks like a long haul for you all !!!!


----------



## thatlittleguy? (Sep 22, 2010)

just finished my rezzies. only got about 5 inches so far here, but with the high winds there were some 3 foot drifts. They say the snow will pick up again this afternoon (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

Yikes! Drove 23 miles home from work last night at about 12:30 am. A ride that usually takes 30 - 35 minutes took an 1 hour and 10 minutes due to the low and sometimes no, visibility. I think we only ended up with 11" or 12" here in Kingston, though. Hard to tell with all the drifting. New tires worked great, just need to find more customers.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

20" of snow in NYC, this has got to be one of the worst we've seen in a while. 
Streets still not plowed, cars a at a stand still everywhere. The whole city is basically shut down!


----------

